

Ask HN: Evernote for coders - palidanx

Does anyone know of any tool which is like an evernote for coders?  I used to use twiki a lot, but I just found the interface cumbersome.<p>Evernote bugs me because syntax higlighting is so finicky.
======
johnmurch
Are you thinking of something like [http://snippets.me](http://snippets.me) ?

